# Runescape Private Server Problem.



## Wilkinson (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, I've downloaded a RSPS Source named FormationX, and when I open the client, I get this error;










If anyone is good with Java and knows what to do I'd appricate it if you could let me know


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Wilkinson, 

Running a private server is against Runescape's EULA, and stated by our rules, we do not support these problems.

Thread closed.


----------

